# HILFEEEE!!!! Multirolle für Dänemark (gelbes Riff)



## Christian1526 (20. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute, 
und zwar suche ich ne Multirolle fürs fischen in dänemark am gelben riff!

Hab mir schon die ein oder anderen angesehen und bleib doch immer bei ner penn, oder WFT hängen! Die "WFT deep Water" haut mich ja schon um keine frage, der preis um ehrlich zu sein auch bissl...|supergri Auserdem stell ich mir bei dieser rolle immer die frage, brauch ich ne 2-gang in dänemark oder is ne 1-gang doch besser... bzw. brauch ich überhaupt die highspeed multi?! Die verwendeten materialien sind ja wirklich hammer, ich denk sie is einfach unkaputtbar!!!

Was denkt ihr?! 
Knallt mich zu mir kommentaren, ich bin gespannt..

Ach, und eins noch, ne Rute mit 20lbs sollte doch ausreichend sein, oder?!


----------



## lausi97 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFEEEE!!!! Multirolle für Dänemark (gelbes Riff)*

Hi 

würd mal bei 321 nach ner gebrauchten Penn 330GTI gucken,aber noch das US Modell.Wenn se zu big sein sollte evtl ne 320 oder als LH die 321.Wenn zu klein dann ne 340/345 aber das sind schon klopper.
Schmeiß aber noch Avet ins rennen,guck ma beim Member Jetblack.

|wavey:


----------



## Hotel Romeo (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFEEEE!!!! Multirolle für Dänemark (gelbes Riff)*

Hallo Christian 1526,

aus persönlicher Erfahrung würde ich immer auf eine Rolle mit Schnurführung verzichten. Ist mir mal eine Penn 320 GTi bei einem Dornhai in der Adria die Schnurführung verreckt.
Fürs gelbe Riff ideal: Penn Senator 113, alternativ Penn 49 Mariner.

Gruß Hotel Romeo


----------



## Harrie (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFEEEE!!!! Multirolle für Dänemark (gelbes Riff)*

Hi
Christian

Fürs Riff würd ich dir aus mehrjährigen Erfahrung zur Penn 330 GTI oder Shimano TLD 20 mit 0,25 Geflecht und einer 30 Pfundrute raten,wenn schwer gefischt werden muß (500 gr.+)

Avet kannst du natürlich auch nehmen,ist aber teurer und du solltest eine Ostseekombo mit nehmen falls ihr wenig Drift habt und ihr flach fischt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFEEEE!!!! Multirolle für Dänemark (gelbes Riff)*



Hotel Romeo schrieb:


> Hallo Christian 1526,
> 
> aus persönlicher Erfahrung würde ich immer auf eine Rolle mit Schnurführung verzichten. Ist mir mal eine Penn 320 GTi bei einem Dornhai in der Adria die Schnurführung verreckt.
> Fürs gelbe Riff ideal: Penn Senator 113, alternativ Penn 49 Mariner.
> ...


 


Die 320er Kaffeemühle lässt sich aber nicht mit einer 340er
vergleichen.:m


----------



## Hechtpeter (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFEEEE!!!! Multirolle für Dänemark (gelbes Riff)*

wenn Du schon auf Multi bestehst, reicht die Penn 320 gti vollkommen aus.Maximal 25er Fireline und alles ist gut.


Kannst auch alles eine Nummer Größer nehmen, macht aber wenig Sinn,da kaum tiefer als 60 Meter geangelt wird.

Besser eine ordentliche Stationärrolle, damit ist man einfach schneller..Bootsruten hab ich am Riff noch nie benutzt,einfach zu kurz.

Mit welchem Schiff fährst Du überhaupt?


----------



## nostradamus (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFEEEE!!!! Multirolle für Dänemark (gelbes Riff)*

Hallo,
ich habe mir eine Cabo Multirolle von gekauft. die Rolle ist sehr gut verarbeitet preislichen Rahmen.


----------



## Jetblack (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFEEEE!!!! Multirolle für Dänemark (gelbes Riff)*

Hallo Christian, ich bin natürlich parteiisch (weil Avet Händler), aber ich rate mal ganz bösartig von der Penn 330GTI ab.

Ich hab die noch nie gefischt, aber vorgestern eine für einen Kunden bespult. Ich mach das immer von Hand, weil Maschinen das nicht so hinbekommen, wie ich das möchte.

Normalerweise spul ich 700m problemlos am Stück auf eine Avet auf. Bei der GTI hat mir nach 150m der Arm wehgetan und ich musste eine Pause einlegen - insgesamt waren es bei 650m dann drei pausen. sowas unergonomisches wie diese Rolle hab ich noch nie in den Fingern gehabt!!!
Die Schnurverlegung war auch nicht der Hit.

Falls eine Avet in Betracht kommt, reicht für das Riff locker eine MXJ Rolle.
Klein, schmal, handlich und es passen 500-600m 30lbs Schnur drauf (je nach Hersteller).

Wenn Du Fragen zu Avet Rollen hast, schick mir gerne eine PN mit Tel. # Ich ruf Dich dann an.

Gruss Nick
ps. Bin ab dem 1.8. für 7 Tage in Dänemark, kann also dann nur sehr eingeschränkt agieren.


----------



## anbeisser (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFEEEE!!!! Multirolle für Dänemark (gelbes Riff)*

Hallo !

Folgende Rolle wurde mir mal empfohlen.
Scheint garnicht so übel zu sein .....

Schiebebremse und 2 Gang für 120 Tacken ......

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Angel-Domaene-DLX-20-II-Speed--392.html

Ansonsten wenn Du auf Nr-Sicher gehen willst,nimm wie Jetblack empfohlen hat, die Avet MXJ


----------



## Christian1526 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFEEEE!!!! Multirolle für Dänemark (gelbes Riff)*



Hechtpeter schrieb:


> wenn Du schon auf Multi bestehst, reicht die Penn 320 gti vollkommen aus.Maximal 25er Fireline und alles ist gut.
> 
> 
> Kannst auch alles eine Nummer Größer nehmen, macht aber wenig Sinn,da kaum tiefer als 60 Meter geangelt wird.
> ...





Mahlzeit.... Ich fahr erst wieder nächstes jahr im April, dieses jahr waren wir mit der Orca 1 unterwegs, wird nächstes jahr aber anders laufen, is alles noch in planung....


----------



## Christian1526 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFEEEE!!!! Multirolle für Dänemark (gelbes Riff)*

Danke danke für die Antworten, bzw. tipps. Hab mir rein aus neugierde mal die Wft bestellt http://www.angel-domaene.de/WFT-Deep-Water-W-High-Speed-12-LH--10926.html laut beschreibung ja n hammer ding... jedoch bin ich auch auf ne penn neugierig, was evtl. von vorteil wäre, wenns mit knarrenfunktion wäre...
Mal abwarten wie die WFT so is, nähere infos gibts dann wenn ich se hab...


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFEEEE!!!! Multirolle für Dänemark (gelbes Riff)*



anbeisser schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Folgende Rolle wurde mir mal empfohlen.
> *Scheint garnicht so übel zu sein .....*
> ...


 

Woher die Erkenntnis,|kopfkrat

hört sich für mich anbetracht des Preises an wie eine aufgebrezelte Bärenmarkedose.
Ich verstehe einfach manche Gedankengänge nicht:
Norwegen, (g. Riff DK) , ja gerne.
Aber in den meisten Fällen sitzt die Kohle halt nicht mehr so locker, wie man es gerne hätte (mich eingeschlossen).
Und dann einen mühsam zusammen gesparten Urlaub mit
minderwertigem in Frage  stellen?:m


----------



## Hechtpeter (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFEEEE!!!! Multirolle für Dänemark (gelbes Riff)*

naja, mit PENN macht man nicht viel falsch


----------



## Harrie (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: HILFEEEE!!!! Multirolle für Dänemark (gelbes Riff)*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Woher die Erkenntnis,|kopfkrat
> 
> hört sich für mich anbetracht des Preises an wie eine aufgebrezelte Bärenmarkedose.
> Ich verstehe einfach manche Gedankengänge nicht:
> ...


 
Hi 
Jürgen 

Du hast ja so recht!


----------

